# como es la conexion interior de unas cajas tipo concert caseras



## israelgonzalez (Abr 25, 2012)

Como conecto unas caja tipo concert caseras estas tienen 2 parlantes de 500w y 1 driver de 400w, ¿como debo conectarlos para que mi impedancia final sea de 4ohm y tambien de 8ohm?
gracias a los que me puedan ayudar dios les bendiga


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola, a que llamas cajas tipo "concert", te referis a cajas acùsticas con parlantes, con divisor de frecuencias pasivo ?. Hay reglas del foro que respetar. Una es que antes de preguntar, uses el buscador. Hay otra regla que dice que lo que tenes que preguntar lo tenes que hacer con una descripciòn adecuada, con todos los detalles. Tu pregunta adolece de estas cuestiones. Asi nadie podrà ayudarte y probablemente la pregunta sea moderada.
Sds.


----------

